# An easy project for your grandchildren



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 26, 2014)

Maybe some of you still remember the "Tippe Top".
For who is too young, here it is: http://www.fysikbasen.dk/English.php?page=Vis&id=79
It is funny the photo of Wolfgang Pauli and Niels Bohr (both winners of a Nobel prize in Physics) playing with it: I bet your grandchildren will have the same amusement.
The shape doesn't seem too difficult to be turned on a lathe.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 26, 2014)

Yup, I love Tippe Tops. I've made quite a few but they're not quite as easy & quick to make out of metal like they are with wood. They take me a while on my conventional lathe but that's probably cause all the ones I made are Titanium 6Al4V in polished, satin, anodized, stonwashed, & carbidized finishes.
























[video=youtube;GHs2ft9_Ado]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHs2ft9_Ado[/video]


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 26, 2014)

Will, your Tippe Tops are fantastic!


----------



## Don B (Jul 26, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> Maybe some of you still remember the "Tippe Top".
> For who is too young, here it is: http://www.fysikbasen.dk/English.php?page=Vis&id=79
> It is funny the photo of Wolfgang Pauli and Niels Bohr (both winners of a Nobel prize in Physics) playing with it: I bet your grandchildren will have the same amusement.
> The shape doesn't seem too difficult to be turned on a lathe.



Thank's I have a Grandson that I can make one for but he's a little young yet for it, but I'm going to try one and see what the cats think of it.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks Marco! That video sucks though, first time I ever uploaded one to YT, buggy, it was my first working prototype, & on a rough surface.



Mine are very small though






Might as well post the WIP that is on another forum.





Drilling out the recess.




Bored to final diameter.




Drilling for tap.




Tapping the threads for the post.








Mandrel for turning the ball.




Turning the ball.







After some some finishing.




Machining to height.





 Making the first post, this one didn't work, too much weight up top.







The final working post


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 26, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Turning the ball.



Now this brought to my mind one of my interesting "pillow problems" (problems which generally aren't solved but help me to fall asleep): would it be possible, on a lathe, to turn an *ellipsoid* rather than a sphere? Uhmmm…


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;GHs2ft9_Ado]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHs2ft9_Ado[/video][/QUOTE]




Great stuff there, DARKZERO!!!!


:man:


----------



## GK1918 (Aug 2, 2014)

Well I'll be, thats slick, ya know, me a little boy I was a top & fan freak.  My little one likes to draw, so If I find time - Its going to be a Karmonograph,
the plan:  pool table velvet,  brass trim,  something that came out of James West, train house car.  A three gimbal rotary table job, will put the kid to sleep
like a shaper

sam


----------



## chips&more (Aug 2, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> Now this brought to my mind one of my interesting "pillow problems" (problems which generally aren't solved but help me to fall asleep): would it be possible, on a lathe, to turn an *ellipsoid* rather than a sphere? Uhmmm…





Not really an ellipsoid, but you could make it look like a football or like Stewie’s head on Family Guy. Maybe in more than one operation/set-up you could? And my TV is an instant sandman!


----------



## SWARFEATER (Aug 2, 2014)

GK1918 said:


> Well I'll be, thats slick, ya know, me a little boy I was a top & fan freak.  My little one likes to draw, so If I find time - Its going to be a Karmonograph,
> the plan:  pool table velvet,  brass trim,  something that came out of James West, train house car.  A three gimbal rotary table job, will put the kid to sleep
> like a shaper
> 
> sam


why not make it a fun piece to make and do it in one piece , remember, making it is half the fun !!


----------



## John Hasler (Aug 2, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> Now this brought to my mind one of my interesting "pillow problems" (problems which generally aren't solved but help me to fall asleep): would it be possible, on a lathe, to turn an *ellipsoid* rather than a sphere? Uhmmm…



Use the principle of the trammel of Archimedes.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hfw0yYur5S4


----------

